
Show HN: CNC Engraving Toolpath Generator - theunamedguy
https://github.com/built1n/rastercarve
======
jakobegger
It would be nice if the tool path was customisable so you could create
something like this:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Claude_Mellan#/media/File:Clau...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Claude_Mellan#/media/File:Claude_Mellan_-
_Face_of_Christ_-_WGA14764.jpg)

~~~
theunamedguy
Good idea! I'm not sure that's easily achievable with my current architecture,
though.

